# With the lack of snow comes another project!



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

i could really use snow anytime now lol with the downtime this part of the year brings i have too much time to look around at trucks for sale. heres the latest, 2002 2500hd, 4x4 8.1. picked her up cheap. the service body didnt come in the sale, however i insisted on taking it off for the guy because he told me he was just going to have his buddie cut it off for him... WTF. lucky for me i still have the bed off my 2003 that just happens to be the same color!

heres the to do list-
- all the brake lines
- oil cooler lines
- tranny cooler line
- sandblast the frame, primer, paint, tar, undercoat.
- all new brakes, calipers
- sandblast rims, paint black
- towing mirrors 
- tires
- replace rockers 
- engine fan and clutch replacement 
- change oil, both axles, transfer case, coolant, all filters
- and more as i think of it lol

pics will be updated as i go, these are after the first day


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sub'ed for updates


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

Miles? Nice truck


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sucks you didnt get the bed but o well still a nice truck


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

You'll love the 8.1, I'm a huge fan....

Why not skip the bed you have for it and put a flat-bed on it.?

...


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

djr623;1378476 said:


> Miles? Nice truck


thanks, 141k



randomb0b123;1378616 said:


> sucks you didnt get the bed but o well still a nice truck


i didnt want it anyways, my 03 is a service body



White Gardens;1378633 said:


> You'll love the 8.1, I'm a huge fan....
> 
> Why not skip the bed you have for it and put a flat-bed on it.?
> 
> ...


i never liked the looks of a single wheel flatbed, with my other one being a service truck, this one will have just a backrack and a single crossover in the bed, oh and a plow.... DUH Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck. Keep us updated with lots of pics


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

gotta love getting them cheap! good lookin truck


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

day number 2


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

two more
















painting in the am


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

subscribed  Looks good


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah looking good!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

didnt get to much done today, got the primer on the frame.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that looks terrible you obviously dont know what your doing. now when do you want to do my success10


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

looks good in my color even


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

looks good, what did you blast it with, sand or soda?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you find it missing, I took it. Buffalo's not that big, I'm sure I'll find it eventually! Haha looks like you have a really nice truck and a nice project going on there. Nice to see another local guy too!


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I like all the work your putting into it. How long did it take to sand blast that frame and what type of sand blaster did you use? Any pictures of the blaster??


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

Coming along nicely. Thumbs Up


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

a little more progress today, really didnt feel like doing much. frame is all done, for now. after its all done ill spray tar and undercoat after that. got all the brakes on, new clutch for the fan, oil change, air filter and fuel. doing all the brake lines this weekend.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

two more


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1381634 said:


> looks good in my color even


is there any other color than 74U (victory red) Thumbs Up



obrut;1381701 said:


> looks good, what did you blast it with, sand or soda?


thanks, sand



MikeRi24;1381809 said:


> If you find it missing, I took it. Buffalo's not that big, I'm sure I'll find it eventually! Haha looks like you have a really nice truck and a nice project going on there. Nice to see another local guy too!


im actually in clarence, were pretty close 



NicholasMWhite;1381938 said:


> I like all the work your putting into it. How long did it take to sand blast that frame and what type of sand blaster did you use? Any pictures of the blaster??


took just over an hour, im not sure what the brand of it is, ill check tomorrow and grab a pic


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just put all new brakes and one wheel bearing on my dads 04 2500 a few weeks ago. Something like $900 for parts.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

your a pro you ,,,,,,,,,,,, you know the paint code i only know the name lmao,


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1382488 said:


> Just put all new brakes and one wheel bearing on my dads 04 2500 a few weeks ago. Something like $900 for parts.


yeah it sucks lol, i paid 1100 for all the brakes and fan clutch and some other little stuff, on my 03 i got 100k out of the fronts so i went and bought the same ones at the dealer.... 700 bucks later i had pads and rotors payup


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

brake lines done.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

comeeonn;1383451 said:


> brake lines done.


God I hate brake lines! Those look good though.

...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

comeeonn;1383451 said:


> brake lines done.


How hard of a job was that? I need to do mine sometime.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

mossman381;1383475 said:


> How hard of a job was that? I need to do mine sometime.


Just takes patience. You can check, double check, and triple check measurements but once you put the bend in the line then your committed.

Just don't expect them to be sitting like the stock ones do now. And also have some extra line for the ones you mess up.

....


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Brake lines are a PITA. For doing long runs the easiest way IMHO is to use a bulk loop of line. There is newer Poly-Armour brake line that will not corrode as easily as the old coated line. I have used stainless brake line but it requires a double flare and double +++ the cash! Buy twice as much as you need so you can F%&* up!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1383475 said:


> How hard of a job was that? I need to do mine sometime.


it was pretty easy, i buy the stuff in 25ft rolls and feed the line in from the abs block bending it as i go, after its connected in the front i cut the back and put it in the abs block. took 4 hours to remove all the old ones and put the new ones on.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

comeeonn;1382438 said:


> im actually in clarence, were pretty close


Nice, where did you find this truck for sale? I'm usually pretty good about prowling craigslist haha. I had a '03 (I think...cant remember) GMC Sierra 2500HD with the 8.1 in it when I was in my younger and stupider days before I started my business and felt the need to drive around a brand new truck with every bell and whistle on it because I could. I really liked the 8.1/Allison combo. Looking back, it actually got better gas mileage than my 2006 2500HD with the 6.0 does! It should be a good truck for you!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

MikeRi24;1383804 said:


> Nice, where did you find this truck for sale? I'm usually pretty good about prowling craigslist haha. I had a '03 (I think...cant remember) GMC Sierra 2500HD with the 8.1 in it when I was in my younger and stupider days before I started my business and felt the need to drive around a brand new truck with every bell and whistle on it because I could. I really liked the 8.1/Allison combo. Looking back, it actually got better gas mileage than my 2006 2500HD with the 6.0 does! It should be a good truck for you!


it was on craigslist, yeah i do the same, i never miss a single add with the word chevy in it lol.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

didnt do much today, lol seems to be a trend. but i bled out the brakes, and got the door pins on.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

changed the axle fluids and transfer case fluid, and put the bed on


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

looks good dude


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks good, whats the story on all the old stuff in the background?
Get some pictures of that stuff too


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a Western Uni-Mount mount and wiring harness for an 02 2500HD if your interested......by the way, the project is coming along nicely!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Squires;1385676 said:


> Looks good, whats the story on all the old stuff in the background?
> Get some pictures of that stuff too


i know i got pics somewhere, ill look. its my landlords stuff, he was a site contractor for 40 years.



KL&M Snow Div.;1385709 said:


> I got a Western Uni-Mount mount and wiring harness for an 02 2500HD if your interested......by the way, the project is coming along nicely!


no thanks, im putting a 8.5 snowdogg v on it, that way both plows i have will work in both trucks.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Squires;1385676 said:


> Looks good, whats the story on all the old stuff in the background?
> Get some pictures of that stuff too


ask and you shall receive


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That R model looks cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaan. 

Nice lookin pickup btw, came together pretty quick!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

87chevy;1387002 said:


> That R model looks cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaan.
> 
> Nice lookin pickup btw, came together pretty quick!


thanks man, yeah it was clean, got exported early spring.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i call the autocar


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

randomb0b123;1387235 said:


> i call the autocar


we were driving it around a few months ago, every winter the landlord leaves for flordia and we take them all out and play.

heres a video of me last winter.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

hahaha when the dogs away the cats will play


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

been a while, but im still at it, been busy moving into/ remodeling a new shop.

took lift blocks out of the rear, wired taillights, fixed interior lights/ cargo light. now addressing the trans leak, front seal is bad, in process of removing trans now.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work!!! definately worth it though


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

plowingkid35;1418572 said:


> Looks like a lot of work!!! definately worth it though


yeah it is, but its not that bad. plus its a lot cheaper than a new truck!

more progress


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

nice job so far


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks familiar. Everything except that big round thing on the exhaust


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1419158 said:


> That looks familiar. Everything except that big round thing on the exhaust


lol yeah i hear ya, but the gas motor is a nice change, im sick of listening to my duramax.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

comeeonn;1419719 said:


> lol yeah i hear ya, but the gas motor is a nice change, im sick of listening to my duramax.


No exhaust? That 496 would sound awesome with a 50 series flowmaster


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1419818 said:


> No exhaust? That 496 would sound awesome with a 50 series flowmaster


noooo its staying stock, if i still had my oem one for the duramax i would put it back on.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

comeeonn;1419829 said:


> noooo its staying stock, if i still had my oem one for the duramax i would put it back on.


Exhaust is usually one of the first things I do to any truck I get, but I have not done anything to my duramax yet.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

To bad you dont put this much time into your RW. Then it might be a nice truck LMAO:laughing:


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1419917 said:


> Exhaust is usually one of the first things I do to any truck I get, but I have not done anything to my duramax yet.


i used to when i was younger, i grew sick of it fast. im on my phone so much now and frankly im just sick of listening to loud trucks.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Mackman;1419952 said:


> To bad you dont put this much time into your RW. Then it might be a nice truck LMAO:laughing:


some of us didnt have 100k to spend when we bought our first truck boss, dont worry her time is coming, new clutch, 2 wheel seals and rims painted coming soon.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

time to order the front seal


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

That does not look like fun. I put a new motor in my 98 Dodge. Never ever again.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1424728 said:


> That does not look like fun. I put a new motor in my 98 Dodge. Never ever again.


im havin fun Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

whats that monster weigh?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

randomb0b123;1424785 said:


> whats that monster weigh?


330 pounds


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Really check that flexplate over good while you have the trans out.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1425265 said:


> Really check that flexplate over good while you have the trans out.


thats a big ten four


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

theguynextdoor;1424728 said:


> That does not look like fun. I put a new motor in my 98 Dodge. Never ever again.


I did that a couple years ago. First time doin something like that. Took 5 days, all by myself. It was kinda fun. It's only fun when it doesn't HAVE to be done. Great work, comeeonn!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

well heres an update, i decided i love doing tranny lines so much i was going to do two trucks at the same time. still waiting on parts for the allison. if it seems like its taking forever to finish the 8.1 thats because it is. i am in no rush to get it done so i work on it when i have time and nothing better to do, she'll get there.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Interested to see the outcome????


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice truck sub'd to see her all done.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

wow this thread is old! i finished the truck a long time ago, i had to go back 7 months in my instagram account to find the pics! i ended up selling it. made a good profit on it so im happy. i bought a 2008 half ton gmc for a daily driver, and kept the duramax for the plow truck


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

looks like it turned out nice but the rockers look a little rusty.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

durafish;1507809 said:


> looks like it turned out nice but the rockers look a little rusty.


Yeah they were gone, if I had kept it I would have fixed them


----------

